# New Male Feedee/Gainer Here



## Forrest (Jun 13, 2007)

I have decided a few months ago to gain weight. Not too much, but some. I am currently 260 pounds, which is up from 240 or 250 in late Feburary. I am trying to gain up to 300 pounds, and maybe more. It depends on how my family treats me, how my friends treat me, how my health is, how I feel being fatter, and a few other things. I have never been bigger than I am now. So I have to take into account those things. If I didn't have to worry about friends, family, health, money, or anything else then I could see myself weighing 400 pounds, maybe 500 pounds, or more.

People always tell me how big I am and how big I am getting. They tell me to watch myself, because I may get fatter. But they don't know that I want to get fatter. My work helps a lot. I am a cashier at a gas station and we sell hot food. I buy it real cheap. I try to eat at least 6 or more things during my lunch break (which I eat away from everybody away from the store). Plus we get donuts delivered everyday, and the donut guy just takes the old ones and gets rid of them. I take as many as I can and try to eat them all. I eat them in a park by my house after I get off work. The most I have eaten after pigging out at lunch is 8 donuts. And the most after not eating lunch from my work is 9 donuts. But they were big ones, so that is why it wasn't much more than the 8 donuts I ate after pigging out. My favorites are cream filled donuts, and sometimes apple fritters. My favorite hot food that we sell at my work is corn dogs, chicken strips, egg rolls, burritos, potato wedges, and lately my favorite are the pizza burritos we sell. I try to eat a lot of it so that I will get fatter. I will just have to keep stuffing myself and testing my limits as time goes by and as I get fatter and fatter. Sometimes my stomach hurts and is really tight and full. If my stomach or I don't feel good, then I won't eat that much, but I will try to eat at least a little bit.

I eat a ton more now in hopes of getting fatter. But I am still remaining healthy I think because I am always running around and stuff at my work stocking and carrying cases of beer and other drinks, and boxes of stuff, and using a dolly a lot of the day. So I am getting a lot of exercise throughout the day. So I think my gain is healthy. That is why it takes a while to gain anything I think. I mainly do my eating in the evening and a couple hours before I go to bed. I used to not eat anything before I went to sleep unless it was like 5 or 6 hours before I went to sleep. I knew that if I did, it would just make me fat. But now that is what I want, so now I don't mind eating before I go to sleep. Even now, I don't eat right before sleep. But about an hour or an hour and a half before bed usually.

I have liked fatter girls since I was around 13 or 14 years old. And I used to be really skinny back then, but I wasn't sure of my weight, maybe 150 or 160 pounds. As I've gotten older, I've gotten more muscles mixed with some fatness. I didn't mind the fat part like a lot of people I know would. Then a few months ago I was in the bathroom patting my stomach and watching it jiggle a little bit, and I decided that I would like it to jiggle a lot more and that I would love to have a bigger stomach, or fatter stomach. That is when I decided to gain weight. I think it has been 3 to 5 months since then. And I can tell my stomach is fatter now. So are my upper arms, thighs, and ass. I think that the reason my weight isn't changing much yet is because muscle weighs more than fat. And I may be losing muscle, and gaining fat, which takes a while to start showing up on the scale since it weighs less.

People are always saying that I look bigger, and some or patting my stomach, and touching me. I feel insecure somewhat when people do that. I think mainly because they probably think I am getting fatter, and feel sorry for me. But they don't know that I want to be fatter. Some people say I look good now. I don't get any real bad compliments, mainly good ones. But I am sure that may change as I get fatter, and start going from looking healthy to looking fat or real fat. Who knows where I'll end up after I get to 300 pounds and if I'll want to gain more. But for now, my goal is 300 pounds, and after that, I'll think about gaining more maybe depending on a few things, like how I feel, how people treat me, and if I like myself fat and at 300 pounds and want to get fatter and have a new goal of 325 or 350 pounds, which I am kind of suspecting may or may not happen.

I worked my ass off the other day at my work. They want to promote me to shift manager. Not sure I want it. I will have less work to do and won't have to stock nearly as much. I guess that is a good thing since I want to get fatter faster. But I know I am the hardest working person at my work, and the only good stocker. So I think they work be better off with me just doing what I do already instead of being in charge of everybody. Oh, and I got a raise today. I am not sure how much it is yet. But I will find out soon.

One thing I did a week ago is that I ate a total of over a gallon of ice cream throughout the whole day. And that night at about midnight I wasn't that full after eating the ice cream throughout the day, even though I had just eaten over a quart of ice cream, when I decided to have some of my Foster Farms corn dogs that have been in the freezer for about a week or two. There was 12 out of 16 left in the box. I decided to have 2 and see how full I was after them. Depending on how full or stuffed I was, I would eat more. Well I wasn't stuffed, so I had 2 more, and still wasn't stuffed. So I had 2 more, for a total of 6 which is what I thought I would eat. But I wasn't that full or stuffed yet. So I had 2 more. I had 4 left in the box and was thinking about eating them when I woke up. But I thought if I ate them before I went to bed, it would help me gain weight faster. So I had 2 more and had 2 left. I thought well 2 isn't even that much to save. So I ate them too. All together before I went to bed I had 12 corn dogs with ketchup and mustard. And right before that I had eaten over a quart of ice cream on top of all the ice cream I had been eating throughout the day, which was probably near a gallon and a half. But it was a lot easier to get it all down than the first time I tried to eat 5 quarts in 1 sitting. Either because it wasn't in 1 sitting and throughout the day or because it is because maybe I have stretched my stomach some or a lot since I have started eating a lot more in hopes of gaining weight and getting fatter.

Sometimes if my stomach doesn't feel good then I won't eat as much. So there have been a few days lately when I haven't eaten that much. Even though I want to get fatter, I still want to feel good. So I didn't overeat or pig out because I just simply didn't feel like it. Some days I do feel like it and some days I don't. So sooner or later I will be fatter, even if it is just a few pounds, with more to come.

Well that is some stuff about me and I may put this into a MySpace page and have a blog there too. Well take care for now and hope I can update everyone soon. Goodbye for now.


----------



## lemmink (Jun 15, 2007)

Heeeeey...  Love the story n' all. Good luck!

You should wander around the BHM/FFA boards too, btw... it's not for feederism comments, but everyone there appreciates a larger bloke.


----------



## Forrest (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey, thanks for the encouragement. I think my thing was too long now that I look at it. Maybe I`ll repost it in the FFA/BHM forum if it is alright with the moderators, and maybe I`ll make it shorter. I think people would be more into it in the FFA/BHM forum. But I`ll try to update people soon. So goodbye for now everyone, and here`s hoping for a fattening Summer.


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Jun 28, 2007)

First of all. Go for manager spot if they offer it. It always looks good on the resume. After that, you may want to direct your career towards the food industry. A manager spot will be good experience.

Well done on the eating. You are wise. Don't eat when you don't want to, but don't resist when there is no reason to. You sound like you are doing it well.


----------



## imfree (Jun 28, 2007)

Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Forrest. I can see that you are already having fun, so enjoy yourself.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 28, 2007)

Forrest said:


> Hey, thanks for the encouragement. I think my thing was too long now that I look at it. Maybe I`ll repost it in the FFA/BHM forum if it is alright with the moderators, and maybe I`ll make it shorter. I think people would be more into it in the FFA/BHM forum. But I`ll try to update people soon. So goodbye for now everyone, and here`s hoping for a fattening Summer.



Hey Forrest!

Feel free to post on the FFA/BHM board but if you discuss feeding and gaining, it belongs here on this board. 

SoVerySoft
Moderator


----------

